# What do you think about Specktra's new look?



## Janice (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd like to get feedback from everyone on how you like Specktra's new look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please cast your vote!

Some common issues are easily addressed:

There is the option of a "fixed" width version of this skin for those who don't like the 100% scaling. 

Please also keep in mind you are free to go back to using the "Romantic Speckles" skin though it does not have the Thanks! option enabled. 

If you browse Specktra from your mobile, you can use the "Archive" version of the site located here. 

To change the layout use the Style Chooser drop down box in the bottom left corner of the site, or in your UserCP.

If you don't like the ads, then please support the site. All premium member subscriptions include the removal of ads.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it! I think it's a great, new look. I love the colours.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jul 20, 2007)

the colors are ok but a little dull....it will just take some getting used to. it looks more classy though than the previous layout.


----------



## Saints (Jul 20, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think I know what the old one looks like.


----------



## hb21 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it, much more modern than the old look.


----------



## zori (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the new look - it much more sleek and elegant. 

I like the fact the colors are a bit muted as I sometimes peruse the forum at work.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 20, 2007)

I really like the look - everything is much clearer and sharper. I also like the new functionalities added such as latest posts, and various stats available when I first log on. The only things I noticed is that it takes longer to load and jump to different threads and subtopics...I dunno if it's just my PC


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jul 20, 2007)

love it!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm glad that the format is still the same but with more options. The site looks really elegant, love it, love it, love it


----------



## Amber (Jul 20, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it too~! very beautifully designed and it looks so elegant.. the color theme is also great! much better than the old one =)


----------



## Ambi (Jul 20, 2007)

First you got rid of the plain blue layout which I loved, then the purple which was the second best, then the default layout... I just can't win here, lol.

This one's way too wide and kinda clumsy, I also hate the ads in the first message of every thread, makes it look kind of cheap.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know how to change mine to the new one. I read that it should be in a drop bar at the bottom of my page located beside contact us but it's not there. I have Contact Us - Specktra.net - Archive - Top and that's it.


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_I don't know how to change mine to the new one. I read that it should be in a drop bar at the bottom of my page located beside contact us but it's not there. I have Contact Us - Specktra.net - Archive - Top and that's it. _

 
clear your cache in your browser and reload....see if that works.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_First you got rid of the plain blue layout which I loved, then the purple which was the second best, then the default layout... I just can't win here, lol.

This one's way too wide and kinda clumsy, I also hate the ads in the first message of every thread, makes it look kind of cheap._

 
Become a premium member and wave bye bye to ads!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 20, 2007)

The graphics are very nice, clean and fresh. 
The load time/wait time is significantly reduced. 
And the colors are very pleasing on the eyes whilst starting for hours upon end! 
I think you should be quite proud.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 20, 2007)

It's like everything...once you get used to it, it's great!  I like the lighter colors a lot!


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 20, 2007)

well, I thought it was purty! heh... :loveya: kinda makes it look more "modern"...or something like that...


----------



## Sanne (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it's brilliant, it soo much prettier, and much easier on my eyes!!

xxx Sanne


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it! while i loved the other one too, the new one looks a lot more chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great job!!!!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it's really cool, but it seems to be loading slower... hth!


----------



## misspaillettes (Jul 20, 2007)

it's more elegant, as other have said before me, but I think it's also a little less clear


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 20, 2007)

Much more professional looking.  I love it.


----------



## aquadisia (Jul 20, 2007)

.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 20, 2007)

*I love everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.......except that I cannot tell if I have clicked on a thread before or not......that kinda sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........is there a way to fix this....are my setting wrong or something?

*UPDATE*

It's working now for some reason =D.  Thank you if someone fixed it *bows*


----------



## macedout (Jul 20, 2007)

MOST EXCELLENT JOB!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for all who work so hard, compiling MAC info, and making site so user-friendly.   

WHAT AN ASSET this site has been to our crazed mac family!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks a mill


----------



## roxybc (Jul 20, 2007)

It's ok.  I find it a little hard to navigate through.  Are there any different skins?


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the new look!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 20, 2007)

i LOVE love love LOVE all the new functionality! multi-quote, wee! i also like that post links change from bold to regular after you've clicked on them.

but this poll was about the looks and i don't like the blocky color bars. they look like normal color bars do on displays that only do 16 color ot whatnot, y'know? it's hard on my eyes. i do like the more muted colors, but i'd love to have an option to switch back to the old skin, if that's not hard to implement. things seem a bit too spread out on this new layout.

i don't mind the ads! this is still a great resource!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jul 20, 2007)

I prefer the old look. Thanks for letting us give our input!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 20, 2007)

I was a bit thrown on how to navigate but once I found the forums all was good.  I like how the most recent news/threads are the first things seen, and havng the avatar at the top right makes me feel more at home!


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Jul 20, 2007)

The colors are nice but things seem harder to find.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 20, 2007)

i like, i just don't like all the ads in some of the member's posts now...but i'm not sure if that's even part of the format (it is new though as well)


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jul 20, 2007)

I like it but i hate how its being SO slow on my computer now.


----------



## CandyRose (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_*I love everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.......except that I cannot tell if I have clicked on a thread before or not......that kinda sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........is there a way to fix this....are my setting wrong or something?_

 
I really like the new look but I agree with lhorgan on the dificulty of knowing the threads I've already visited.

But well done on the rest


----------



## natasha (Jul 20, 2007)

well hun its awesome..its totally better than the previus..which in fact i didnt like much cause i thought it was kinda unfashionable...but this one is 1000% trendy and glamorous...who designed it...?
congratulationsssss


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks fantastic!


----------



## krackatoa (Jul 20, 2007)

i don't really like how wide the website got. -__-


----------



## crazy4hec (Jul 20, 2007)

I dunno I'm still lost, lol


----------



## breathless (Jul 20, 2007)

its gorgeous! but, i'll have to take a peek around and get used to the new approach.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the colors and the look!


----------



## lilt2487 (Jul 20, 2007)

i LOVE LOVE lOVE IT!!! soooo cute!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 20, 2007)

I like it, it's taking some getting used to just cause the other look was around so long, but I think it's pretty sharp!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it !!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 20, 2007)

I like how it REALLY accentuates my avatar.


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it!!! it looks more sophisticated. i like the fact that although it looks quite different from the one before, except for the colors, the outline still remained the same...so i am not forced to figure out any new configurations...my favorite thing is the text in which specktra.net appears its really cute...


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the new layout!!!  
It is very classy & Chic.


----------



## gdineq (Jul 20, 2007)

It's awsome! Very classy!


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it, i'm just still not 100% used to it yet lol. it's always a kick in the face when i log on


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 20, 2007)

It's cool a little busy at first but I am getting familiar to it


----------



## lemurian (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the layout!!  I think the color scheme is a little drab, though..


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it!!!  It looks nice and organized and love the colors.


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it! Its very Posh! Good job to whoever did it or picked it out! Thanks


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 20, 2007)

i love the sleeker design and the fact that it looks more sophisticated and more up-to-date.  i hope there's going to be a post from mods showing how to operate everything.  i also hope that, like in the old skin, when you click on a link it changes color so you can tell you've already looked at it...i keep looking at posts that i've already looked at!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 20, 2007)

*it's much sexier than the previous design!*


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_i love the sleeker design and the fact that it looks more sophisticated and more up-to-date.  i hope there's going to be a post from mods showing how to operate everything.  i also hope that, like in the old skin, when you click on a link it changes color so you can tell you've already looked at it...i keep looking at posts that i've already looked at!!_

 
To use 'thanks' button - click 'thanks' on a post you deem appropriate.

multi-quote - click multi on all the posts on a page you want to quote, and click quote on the last post you want to quote in the page, and it'll automatically parse the quotes for you. 

most everything else is just moved around a bit, and any questions you have please feel free to bounce them off a mod or admin.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the new layout and change of colors.. it is a little bit refreshing, although it did take me a little while to get used to. Great job!!


----------



## cinnybuns (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it, Definatly up to date and provides a wake me up


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it, it was a bit confusing at first BUT now i LOVE it


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2007)

I LOOOOOVE IT!!!!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it. I think it's a little more grown-up than the old layout and I _love_ the stripes


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice.  It looks polished!


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 21, 2007)

i would love it if the width of everything was smaller. its spread apart way too far. but the designs are very nice


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it's classy


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 21, 2007)

I really like it!  I don't own this so I appreciate all of your staff's hard work.  Thank you so much!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 21, 2007)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!!  it looks so chic and sophisticated!  great job!


----------



## Janice (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has voted/commented so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_i would love it if the width of everything was smaller. its spread apart way too far. but the designs are very nice_

 
There is a fixed width option of this style, but I can't figure out for the life of me why ya'll aren't able to switch your skin in your userCP or from the "Quick Style Chooser" at the bottom of the forum.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 21, 2007)

I Diggg!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

I like!

Ok, I have to admit that when I first logged on here today, I checked to make sure I was on the right website...it looks great!


----------



## AsGlitterFalls (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it althoguh i don't know what hte old style was like to compare it. 
But I moreso love yoru Icon more!


----------



## meika79 (Jul 21, 2007)

:ilike:...just can't read it on my smartphone anymore


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 21, 2007)

It's fab!


----------



## bubbas454 (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it x


----------



## goink (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it. It's sleek.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it is lovely.  I think it is much more elegant and classy.  Thanks for all of your hardwork.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_This one's way too wide and kinda clumsy, I also hate the ads in the first message of every thread, makes it look kind of cheap._

 
I agree. I don't mind the ads but the width is killing me. I've never seen a forum use 100% width and I know with my 17" widescreen macbookpro, it looks horrid.


----------



## amenonine (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the new layout.  Its more modern and more sleek..  Plus the colors are a lot more comfortable to look at than the old version. 

Though the problems I have with this new look is that its so wide!  maybe at 80% would be more comfortable to look at? 

Also,  I can't tell if I've visited a link or not.  in the old layout, visited links would change colors, but this one--I don't think it does.   I think its just me, because I like to look at a lot of the things that go around here (especially the FOTD's and Tutorials), but I always end up clicking the same link twice thinking that i haven't seen it before.


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 21, 2007)

Though I voted on the last option, I wouldn't say I really do hate it.

My gripes:
- The stripe pattern is distracting and makes text a little more difficult to decipher.
- Generally too much going on with the designs, like someone couldn't decide what they wanted to add so they added everything.
- No difference in link colours. That is, with the old layout, by looking at the colour of the link (to whatever FOTD, etc) I could whether or not I viewed it before. Now the links are the same colour, regardless of whether I visited it or not.

I guess I'm just so used to the old layout and was much more comfortable then than now.


----------



## ratoo (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it. the interface is much cleaner therefore I find it easier to work with. I prefer the simpler colours. Not totally sold on the width, I might have to change to fixed width, but I'm gonna give this a go first. I love the front page with all the current info.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eilinoir* 

 
_Though I voted on the last option, I wouldn't say I really do hate it.

My gripes:
- The stripe pattern is distracting and makes text a little more difficult to decipher.
- Generally too much going on with the designs, like someone couldn't decide what they wanted to add so they added everything.
- No difference in link colours. That is, with the old layout, by looking at the colour of the link (to whatever FOTD, etc) I could whether or not I viewed it before. Now the links are the same colour, regardless of whether I visited it or not.

I guess I'm just so used to the old layout and was much more comfortable then than now._

 
You basically explained everything I didn't like. I didn't feel like putting it into words though lol. Also, I don't really like the front page. I like being able to go straight to the forums.


----------



## jayaruu (Jul 21, 2007)

Fasntastic! I love it.


----------



## Bianca (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it! Very pretty!


----------



## Tina78 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it,

Its clearer and easier to find things..
It looks very nice, love the colour pattern as well.

awesome job


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 21, 2007)

I was a bit unsure about the new layout at first but nowI think it's beautiful and I really like it


----------



## miss_leahmarie (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 21, 2007)

It looks very nice, but at the same time it feels overwhelming. I think if it wasn't so wide it would have a more manageable/easily navigable feel.


----------



## jeffreygirl (Jul 21, 2007)

Haven't really had a time to look, but it seems cute so far.
Keep up the good work.

Miss Jeffrey


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jul 21, 2007)

i prefer the old look. 

this one is very busy with all of the colours and stripes and images. i don't like the ads at all on the first post of every thread. i could handle the bar ads above the forums but not on posts.






just don't like it, sorry.


----------



## xsparkage (Jul 21, 2007)

i must admit, i definitely liked the old look better. im kind of confused at how to get around with this one, and its so stretched out! :/


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it, I agree with the professional comment above


----------



## JCBean (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it! Love the colours and the new layout...very classy looking!


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 21, 2007)

As if things weren't confusing for me before as a newbie, now I can't find anything I want to find! I just want to see swatches of new MAC paint pots! ARRGHHH


----------



## Miss MAC (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it.  I am so excited to see it in action!  Job well done, Janice!


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## fakecake (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it, but now it won't load on my phone.


----------



## Eleusis (Jul 21, 2007)

great new look !


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

From a webdesign point of view, it makes me want to cry honestly.  The tables are waaaaay too wide and everything looks very very cluttered.  I've actually stopped visiting as much because of the new look.

And the ads everywhere are horrible.  I understand that you need them for making money for hosting and stuff, but I really think you went a little overboard putting them on each page like 3-4 times.


----------



## MkupTart (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 21, 2007)

love the new look!!!


----------



## civ578 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jul 22, 2007)

i dont really like it. its much more cluttered and harder to use than the old one. like the colours tho..


----------



## xxcuchilloxx (Jul 22, 2007)

will there be more skins?


----------



## bebs (Jul 22, 2007)

I really dont like it, the look is just.. not right it looks childish and really not that well thought out I love the top design but the skin and site its self now not so much, I really wish that I could still load the old one instead of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and really and truly I've not been coming on as much beacuse of it 

and well maybe take down a few of the adds like the ones that are in the post.. those are kinda annoying when trying to scroll though the pages


----------



## Laurs (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_From a webdesign point of view, it makes me want to cry honestly.  The tables are waaaaay too wide and everything looks very very cluttered.  I've actually stopped visiting as much because of the new look.

And the ads everywhere are horrible.  I understand that you need them for making money for hosting and stuff, but I really think you went a little overboard putting them on each page like 3-4 times._

 
Agreed.  I was also excited to hear about a new look here, and then I found out it was purple again.  Not so excited anymore.


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with *Tash* and *bebs*--this new design has made it so that I rarely visit the site. It's become too much of a hassle just thinking about how I'm gonna navigate my way through and how I'm going to figure out which links I've visited (as I mentioned before).


----------



## versace (Jul 22, 2007)

i think the previous look was too dark,this one i more cheerfull,thank you soo much !


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 22, 2007)

Way better !!
Easier and clearer to navigate, the layout ,text & colours are easier on the eye (and prettier) . I must admit when I first joined I felt a bit lost & now I know why!!
Excellent job =D


----------



## girlstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I hated it until I found the option at the bottom of the screen to change it to fixed width. Seriously, that fullscreen design is so insanely gross.. I hate designing fullscreen and I hate looking at fullscreen. It looks much cleaner and easier to navigate now that I've turned it off. I agree with the person who said it looks like whoever decided it couldn't figure out what to use so they just used everything.. the header of the page is holy sensory overload - and there are 6 menu lists, and two sets of ads! 

If the old design had all the same options (thanks, etc), I'd probably switch back to that one.


----------



## Sahne (Jul 22, 2007)

I think.... I don't like it, the old one was much nicer!
Really...


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 22, 2007)

I think that it is a little confusing to get around at first- very cluttered, but I know that eventually it will be great.  It is fun to have a new look.  If we could switch between some colors eventually that would be cool too- but perhaps in the future.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 22, 2007)

HELP!  I was messing with the site settings down below and went from liquid to fixed width and that worked fine, but when I pressed romantic speckles, it is stuck there and won't change back!

I want to go back to the original layout, but it won't change for me.

ACK!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 22, 2007)

Try logging out and logging in again.


----------



## SandMantas (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eilinoir* 

 
_I agree with *Tash* and *bebs*--this new design has made it so that I rarely visit the site. It's become too much of a hassle just thinking about how I'm gonna navigate my way through and how I'm going to figure out which links I've visited (as I mentioned before)._

 
Agreed. I've barely visited since the layout change, and can't see that changing anytime soon. Frankly, I don't think the layout looks classier at all, either. It's hard to navigate and looks far too busy and cluttered.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 22, 2007)

I really like the new layout. I find it easy to navigate. Thanks!


----------



## Korms (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 22, 2007)

Honestly, I don't like it.
It's too busy.

 I liked the old look much better!


----------



## mommymac (Jul 22, 2007)

I Love it


----------



## Lisa182 (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I really like the look - everything is much clearer and sharper. I also like the new functionalities added such as latest posts, and various stats available when I first log on. The only things I noticed is that it takes longer to load and jump to different threads and subtopics...I dunno if it's just my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like the new look, but I noticed that it takes longer to load for me as well, and for some reason the page always freezes on me.  Other than that it's great, I really like the colors.


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 22, 2007)

Love It! Theres a nice smooth sleekness to it. Almost when your houses' decor style is contemporary! It was a bit to busy and loud before, the lil lady with the tea cup on her head always distracted me for some reason not sure why though. Just a breath of fresh air now. Thanks


----------



## slowhoney (Jul 22, 2007)

I really love the colours.

I do have a couple of issues with it though. The first is that the top is much too cluttered. The ads are really annoying where they are and might even be better on the side in some sort of table (the tables here, in the thread area, do not have to be this wide). 

There is too much contained at the top of the page, and I have to scroll for a long time before actually being able to see posts. Having to do this every time I go to a new page is really annoying. I think the ads should be moved and having the double links for Forums, Blog, Gallery, etc. is redundant. You should get rid of Join the Discussion, MAC Information, Member's Photos, etc. It leads to the same links as above them. Not only that, but those same links at at the bottom again too. There's no need to have the same link three times. I think the Tutorial Contest Winners, etc. is also taking up too much space and can be moved elsewhere, maybe to the bottom where the other links are.

In short, there is too much clutter at the top and it takes too long to scroll down to get to posts. I haven't been visiting as often because of how time-consuming it has made things. :\ Hopefully these suggestions have helped somewhat though.

I think enabling multiple skins would solve the problem. That way people can choose which skin they like best. From a web designer's perspective, that is my best advice... to offer more choice of skins.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the change! It's easier to get around things now, and I can finally figure out how to add smilies to my posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## enviable (Jul 22, 2007)

it would be nice if the pages you click on changed colors (does that makes sense?) so you know which page you already been to.


----------



## Janice (Jul 22, 2007)

I value the honesty expressed by those who don't like aspects of the design, but I'm thrilled with it and it will not be changing. Thank you to the professionals who have weighed in with their critiques. That being said - Continuing to express negative criticism will only sour my good spirits about commisioning this design with the intent of giving something back to the community I love so much. Please keep in mind that most of the concerns expressed here have been addressed. If you just plain don't like the skin then please feel free to go back to using the old one. 

To Recap: 

There is the option of a "fixed" width version of this skin for those who don't like the 100% scaling, and you can also use the old "Romantic Speckles" skin though it does not have the Thanks! option enabled. If you browse Specktra from your mobile, you can use the "Archive" version of the site located here. 

If you don't like the ads, then please support the site. All premium member subscriptions include the removal of ads.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

Haven't been here long but love it!


----------



## junealexandra (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the new look!


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (Jul 23, 2007)

I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOOOOOVEEEE THIS LAYOUT!!!


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I value the honesty expressed by those who don't like aspects of the design, but I'm thrilled with it and it will not be changing. Thank you to the professionals who have weighed in with their critiques. That being said - Continuing to express negative criticism will only sour my good spirits about commisioning this design with the intent of giving something back to the community I love so much. Please keep in mind that most of the concerns expressed here have been addressed. If you just plain don't like the skin then please feel free to go back to using the old one. 

To Recap: 

There is the option of a "fixed" width version of this skin for those who don't like the 100% scaling, and you can also use the old "Romantic Speckles" skin though it does not have the Thanks! option enabled. If you browse Specktra from your mobile, you can use the "Archive" version of the site located here. 

If you don't like the ads, then please support the site. All premium member subscriptions include the removal of ads. 




_

 
Ahhh, I didn't realize you could use the old one.  Yay.


----------



## honeybee1959 (Jul 23, 2007)

The layout is very nice.
The colors are OK.
But I HATE having ads the posts. Anywhere else is fine. But in the posts make it look like the person starting a thread is promoting a particular product. That is really tacky in-your-face advertising -- so tacky that is makes me truly dig my heels in to NOT support the site. :-(


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely love it - it's sleek and sophisticated! Please keep it!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow..it's definitely "different". LOL, gonna take some getting used to but I think I like it. It has a classy touch. Great work!


----------



## hootie2177 (Jul 23, 2007)

i love it!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

I l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve it!​The logo makes it easier to identify this as a makeup site. Great job ladies!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I value the honesty expressed by those who don't like aspects of the design, but I'm thrilled with it and it will not be changing. Thank you to the professionals who have weighed in with their critiques. That being said - Continuing to express negative criticism will only sour my good spirits about commisioning this design with the intent of giving something back to the community I love so much. Please keep in mind that most of the concerns expressed here have been addressed. If you just plain don't like the skin then please feel free to go back to using the old one. 

To Recap: 

There is the option of a "fixed" width version of this skin for those who don't like the 100% scaling, and you can also use the old "Romantic Speckles" skin though it does not have the Thanks! option enabled. If you browse Specktra from your mobile, you can use the "Archive" version of the site located here. 

If you don't like the ads, then please support the site. All premium member subscriptions include the removal of ads. 




_

 
Even though I wasn't even a fan of the old look, that's good.

However, if you don't want 'negative criticism,' what was the point in asking for peoples' opinions?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurs* 

 
_Even though I wasn't even a fan of the old look, that's good.

However, if you don't want 'negative criticism,' what was the point in asking for peoples' opinions?_

 
There's a very big difference between constructive criticism and negative criticism.
"This sucks! I hate this" isn't constructive.
"I liked it better XXXXX way because of a, b, and c." is constructive, not to  mention respectful.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont mean to bother but I was wondering if the problem w/ not being able to tell if you have viewed a thread is being worked on.  Someone else said maybe another color of the text when the thread has been viewed.  I think that is also a nice idea.  The only reason I am posting this is because this feature was working but it is not currently.  Again I'm sorry to bother.
TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you for posting this thread too.


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 23, 2007)

Love it. Love the colors, very pleasing to the eye. Easier to get around. Thank you!


----------



## thenovice (Jul 23, 2007)

Its harder to navigate, i'm not a fan of that. I do like the design though.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 23, 2007)

Overall, I like it-- it's nice and sleek.

The only thing I'd change is to have the thread topics I already clicked on change, so I know I've read them before.  Like have the topic go from bold to not-bold font, or change colors, or become italic, or something.

(I haven't read through the previous comments, so please excuse if this has already been mentioned.)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the colors, but I hate the ads, and I hate how wide it is. Makes me feel like I have to lean back to look at it. D:


----------



## greentwig (Jul 23, 2007)

I like how it turns deep purple now if you've read it =D
Hopefully it stays that way 
TYVM!


----------



## Wezza (Jul 23, 2007)

i like it


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 23, 2007)

i love it! i was unsure of it at first, but after i switched to "fixed width" everything was fine.


----------



## rebekah (Jul 23, 2007)

i like the general look of it but it's way too big!

minimal is better


----------



## greentwig (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i love it! i was unsure of it at first, but after i switched to "fixed width" everything was fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:O Thank you for pointing that out, I didnt notice this option before =D


----------



## deveraux (Jul 23, 2007)

I really like it! One suggestion though: could the links we've visited change colour? That way I don't click on the same thread twice by mistake because I'll know I already read it?


----------



## Simi (Jul 23, 2007)

I love it so much. It's more easier to find information....

Thank you so much.....


----------



## Merrybelly (Jul 24, 2007)

I like it! It's not so confusing and messy looking.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

I like the new look... it is more user friendly.


----------



## *emilie* (Jul 25, 2007)

i love it, great job !!!


----------



## Ambi (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the fixed width option, not hating the new look anymore,
it's actually kind of growing on me


----------



## Janice (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_Thanks for the fixed width option, not hating the new look anymore,
it's actually kind of growing on me 



_

 





 Very glad to hear that.


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 25, 2007)

Lovely cool tone for summer and fall!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 25, 2007)

is there any way to have the start page be the forums, if you choose? like an option somewhere? the front page is completely useless to me, sadly enough, altho i'm sure it is a much better welcome for beginners!

also, YES! thank you for the fixed width! that helps so much!


----------



## Janice (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_is there any way to have the start page be the forums, if you choose?_

 
There is no option to turn it off, however what you can do is bookmark the forum page so that when you click the link you go automatically to the forums landing page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://specktra.net/forum.php


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the new layout  and I appreciate that you put so much time and thought into updating the site.  I find that it is easier to navigate through threads and to spot where you have posted, and which threads have new posts. 

I was wondering if it were possible to get a search feature specifically for the Color Stories section of the webpage.  I spend a lot of time there looking up shade descriptions for personal use, and it would be really conveinent if one could search for a product within that part of the site.  Thank you!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the new look, but I am finding that the site is really slow to load.  I don't know if that is a new server issue or my computer, but I never had that problem with the old style.  Otherwise,  it's beautiful


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2007)

The loading issues are def server related. It's about time for us to upgrade or add another server, I've been looking into options.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 26, 2007)

i don't like it at all [sniff].  i'm kinda tired of specktra changing it's looks every few months.  i know its not everyday but i don't like trying to figure out how to navigate it everytime.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry?
The previous version of specktra had been in use since before I joined the site early last year.
That's quite a LONG time really, to go without a facelift on ANY site.
And, if you like the previous version, you can certainly change back, though there will be limited useability of some features because, I  think, of the way it's coded.


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2007)

Specktra has had less than a handful of looks in three years. The last design was active for over a year before being updated with the current look.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_Thanks for the fixed width option, not hating the new look anymore,
it's actually kind of growing on me 



_

 
I agree 100% with this comment, haha


----------



## imani97 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think that it looks great!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice, very polished.  Marked improvement!


----------



## jonik23 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the new layout is elegant and as organized as ever. I do not post often , but just had to comment on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## Bernadette (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it looks great but is a little harder to navigate.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 26, 2007)

I like it, the soft plums are much easier on the eyes. However, it looks a bit wider and I preferred it when the url when straight onto the forum..


----------



## devin (Jul 26, 2007)

i love the new look! i think it's great!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_There is no option to turn it off, however what you can do is bookmark the forum page so that when you click the link you go automatically to the forums landing page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/forum.php_

 
thanks! see, i had done that before when the opening page of the site WAS the forums and i didn't even think to change my bookmarks...drrrrr. thank you! all better


----------



## mandragora (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the fixed width version of this skin.  Love the colors, it's cooler to the eyes, methinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 27, 2007)

omg! when i typed in specktra.net i wasn't sure i was on the right website.. 
i loveeeee the new everything hahaa... keep up the good work now i gotta see where everything is lol... don't worry imma find my way some how...


----------



## MaySum (Jul 27, 2007)

much as I love the new look - its too much for my poor old laptop to deal with, I've never seen it crash so many times! can only access specktra from work now - I am soooo gonna get fired! lol


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 27, 2007)

I personally like the new look. it's easy on my eyes, and since i haven't logged on as much, i thought i was on the wrong site at first! haha


----------



## VogueInfection (Jul 28, 2007)

*Woah, this new layout is messing me up.*

I haven't been on here in a while, and it's definitly changed!

It looks nice though.


----------



## VogueInfection (Jul 28, 2007)

The old one was easier to get around, but this one is just as nice.


----------



## Odette (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it's really great and the colours are really nice.
I like this format.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

At first i was shocked & now i love it! I'd love more colour saturation...But i still love it ! Great work!


----------



## ninabruja (Jul 29, 2007)

i hate it. there is entirely too much going on.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 30, 2007)

I like it, I just can't see my friends on the profile page anymore.


----------



## Janice (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I like it, I just can't see my friends on the profile page anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Fixed! Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe this is more of a request, but I'd like it if when you click on topics inside each subforum, that your browser automatically goes to wherever you last looked at the post. Televisionwithoutpity.com does that, and it is a nice feature


----------



## mariaelena40 (Jul 30, 2007)

Love it!  Easy to read, love the colors.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 30, 2007)

No, THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Fixed! Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 31, 2007)

Ehhh not to be a party pooper but I liked the old Specktra better,
much more easy to navigate. For me anyway. The colors are
blahh too.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jul 31, 2007)

At first I was scared that I was at the wrong site since I'm on a new computer, but I love it!

I love the colors, the layout, everything is gorgeous!  Did I mention how in love I am with the colors - love it love it love it!!!


----------



## *Alessia* (Jul 31, 2007)

I like it so much!
It's more elegant i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:ilike:


----------



## Sprout (Aug 4, 2007)

I preferred the old version.  There's allot on this site to see, many subcategories, and I found the former version easier to navigate.  As a result, I visit Specktra less often these days and when I do visit, I stay only a minute or two.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 4, 2007)

this new version, even in fixed width still takes waaaaaay too long to load most pages. lotsa hang time. (using Firefox 2.0.0.3, if that helps)

what i miss the most about the old version is how threads you had previously viewed STAYED UNBOLDED even if there were new posts in the thread. please please please for the love of all that is holy and MAC, PLEASE bring that back. it's so hard to find anything anymore...PLEASE!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sprout* 

 
_I preferred the old version.  There's allot on this site to see, many subcategories, and I found the former version easier to navigate.  As a result, I visit Specktra less often these days and when I do visit, I stay only a minute or two._

 
You have the option of reverting to the old version


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2007)

Ooooh! Sexy! Me likey!!


----------



## ratoo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not really sure where to report such issues, but I seem to have lost the option to change mood. Am I the only one?


----------



## courters (Aug 11, 2007)

Specktra has been going REALLY slow for me lately (the past two or three weeks).  At first, I thought it was because I moved and had a different internet provider, but all other websites were just fine.  Today I switched it back to the old skin and it is working a lot better...I'm just disappointed because I like the features of the new style so much better...

It was just loading everything SO slowly that I didn't even visit anymore and when I did visit I'd have to be browsing another website at the same time to prevent myself from dying of boredom waiting for pages to load here.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't really like it!

I know I'm not that often here and there but I think Specktra got harder to navigate over the last couple of months so I don't want to surf around because there's too much going on!

I appreciate the effort but IMHO it's too confusing! And the start page is way overrated as well!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

You have the option to revert to the old skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That may make your browsing experience more enjoyable.


----------



## DirrtyBee (Oct 18, 2007)

i don't mind it. can't remember the old version anymore


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, since this was bumped up...

is there a way to put it on the new 'fixed' version and still have the links change colors when you click on it?  cuz i'm still using the old version (even tho the new one's waaaaay prettier), but when i look at, say, fotds, i use the mousewheel to make the link pop up in a new tab and the link changes color so i know later on that i've seen that fotd, but w/ the new version this doesn't happen.  is there a setting i can change???


----------



## Janice (Oct 20, 2007)

Links do change to an almost black color in this skin. It might not be easily discernible, but they do change color.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2007)

Janice...you know what I love about this skin? It's not so bright it's painful on the eyes. I've seen some blogs and websites where the color is like PABAOOWWW!!! and cornea searing. This particular theme is really easy to read. Thank you


----------



## Janice (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Jamie! Nice to know some are enjoying the new look now that's it been out for a while!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_
is there a way to put it on the new 'fixed' version and still have the links change colors when you click on it?_

 
Ah hah! I re-read your post and realized you were speaking of the fixed skin in particular which made me realize this setting might not have have been changed. Indeed, the links were staying the same color in the fixed version. This has been addressed and you should be able to see the links will change color once visited! Thank you for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 20, 2007)

yay!  i'm so excited i finally get to use the new version!! thx so much for fixing it janice!!


----------



## Wenzdai (Nov 1, 2007)

NVMD.. it fixed itself after a while.. honestly i dont know whats new and what isnt so i like it.


----------

